# Room 101



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2015)

Was watching this the other night and one of JohnnyDee's thread's got me thinking! So what would you put in?! (Doesnt have to be golf related)

I would start with poker chip ball markers......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Golf related ?

Aimpoint
Elongated PSR
Trilby Tour


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2015)

People who believe because it's there opinion, it's fact&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

People quoting facts endlessly to prove a point
Black golf gloves
Chippers
Soggy bacon rolls at golf clubs


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Golf related ?*

Aimpoint
Elongated PSR
Trilby Tour



Click to expand...


Nah, anything that irritates will do.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2015)

Paddy Mcguiness 
Sam Smith 
Cheryl Cole


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 19, 2015)

Ant & Dec
Eastenders
Knobends who spread all their stuff across 2 seats on busy commuter trains
Simon Cowell
Male & Female groups of performing monkeys referred to as "bands"
Remakes of films, music albums and TV shows etc. referred to as re-imaginings - FFS!!!

I've got at least 5000 more but I'm going to have to stop now before I explode. 


Good thread Tongo and thanks for allowing me to vent.

*And BEATHE*


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2015)

Par 3's over 220 yards
Any colour ball other than white.
4 wheeled trolleys (Prams)
Shorts
Bunkers
Oven-glove head covers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Footy fans who just re-itterate what Carragher, Neville or their morning paper tells them without actually disseminating it.

People who use poker chips, big coins on the line of your putt - it will knock it away, if it hits it - you fool.

Reality TV being mentioned on news programmes.

Middle lane hoggers, or divvies who sit in the outside lane doing exactly the speed limit and not letting others pass, as if they are some sort of self-aggrandised sherriff.

Footy fans singing "worst support we've ever seen - Every week!

I'll be back later......


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 19, 2015)

Iron head covers
The EU
Multiculturalism


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 19, 2015)

everything especially nurses who smile tell you it could smart a little then inject what felt like lava into your scrotum.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 19, 2015)

Prunes
Driving in London
People playing the hole ahead who leave their trolley at the front of the green
The preposterous over dramatic nonsense bellowed by Masterchef's presenters. It's only a plate of grub lads.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

The idiot that ran on the pitch at Reading (No doubt we will have one at every televised game know)

The Reading fan that threw a flair into the Bradford end.

The  Reading fans that invaded the pitch at the end of the game, and acted all big in front of the Bradford fans. I think they may have known there were police in riot gear protecting them from a beating. They stopped the Bradford players showing their appreciation to their supporters.

The Bradford fan that called McCleary a ...... Think you can probably guess what racist term he used.

Why do the minority try and ruin a great day for the majority.


----------



## brendy (Mar 19, 2015)

Aimpoint
hybrids
leccy trolleys
soap operas
ambulance chasing adverts


----------



## evahakool (Mar 19, 2015)

The terms "my bad "or "I'm gaming "would be going in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Footy fans who just re-itterate what Carragher, Neville or their morning paper tells them without actually disseminating it.

People who use poker chips, big coins on the line of your putt - it will knock it away, if it hits it - you fool.

Reality TV being mentioned on news programmes.

Middle lane hoggers, or divvies who sit in the outside lane doing exactly the speed limit and not letting others pass, as if they are some sort of self-aggrandised sherriff.

Footy fans singing "worst support we've ever seen - Every week!

I'll be back later......
		
Click to expand...

Oo I've just seen that other thread on ball markers -


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo I've just seen that other thread on ball markers - 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



*Ant & Dec
Eastenders*
Knobends who spread all their stuff across 2 seats on busy commuter trains
*Simon Cowell*
*Male & Female groups of performing monkeys referred to as "bands"*
Remakes of films, music albums and TV shows etc. referred to as re-imaginings - FFS!!!

I've got at least 5000 more but I'm going to have to stop now before I explode. 


Good thread Tongo and thanks for allowing me to vent.

*And BEATHE*
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agreeing to those in bold!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Par 3's over 220 yards
*Any colour ball other than white*.
4 wheeled trolleys (Prams)
Shorts
Bunkers
Oven-glove head covers
		
Click to expand...

There's a 30 odd page thread to be had there!


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 20, 2015)

The annoying Aeroburner advert on the forum.

Victoria Wood & Julie Walters

People who constantly spit on golf courses.

Cats

Nigel Farage & UKIP in general.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2015)

Double barreled surnames
Two abreast cyclists, one is fine, two is blocking the road
Lulu
X-Factor


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Double barreled surnames
*Two abreast cyclists, one is fine, two is blocking the road*
Lulu
X-Factor
		
Click to expand...


Yes, saw an example of this earlier this week. Fortunately i was driving in the other direction!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

Ronald McDonald
Kim Schmitz
Julian Assange
Tony Pulis
Mark Hughes

Bottom two are tongue firmly in cheek!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2015)

On the golf course - GPS/Rangefinders, lurid golf trousers and poker chip ball markers


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

Old people
Thicko's
Ugly people
Gingers.

The world would be a better place with me in charge. #RootersBritain


----------



## Junior (Mar 20, 2015)

Reality TV
Re-released music
People who are rude and impolite
Lorry drivers who pull out to overtake the second they put the indicator (usually going uphill)


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Old people
Thicko's
Ugly people
Gingers.

The world would be a better place with me in charge. #RootersBritain
		
Click to expand...


Disgusted of Ruislip says how dare you put old people at the top of the list! :angry:


Think we should only be third at most ....


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Disgusted of Ruislip says how dare you put old people at the top of the list! :angry:


Think we should only be third at most ....
		
Click to expand...

Oh it was in no particular order!!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Paddy Mcguiness 
Sam Smith 
Cheryl Cole
		
Click to expand...

Oooh good shouts but I'll raise you...
George Ezra
Kanye West
Kim Karshadian


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

Delivery Charges

So annoying when you want to buy something not that expensive and find out that the delivery cost is 50% or more of the cost of the item you are buying.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 20, 2015)

The Home Counties, all "fur coat and no knickers."
Noisy drivers (golf)
Talksport presenters, Durham and Murray in particular but the rest aren't great.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Delivery Charges

So annoying when you want to buy something not that expensive and find out that the delivery cost is 50% or more of the cost of the item you are buying.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on ebay was selling memory cards at half price (Â£5) then charging Â£6.99 postage for something smaller than a stamp


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Old people
Thicko's
Ugly people
Gingers.

The world would be a better place with me in charge. #RootersBritain
		
Click to expand...

I'm all of them


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I'm all of them  

Click to expand...

Right then, you're first!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 20, 2015)

People who watch their ball until it stops rolling on the fairway but immediately turn away from a bad shot and then enquire "Where did that go?"


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I'm all of them  

Click to expand...


I am only down for three...

Not being a ginger was one of my only lucky escapes in life...
Dad and all his siblings were real carrot tops...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Right then, you're first! 

Click to expand...

Anyone over 12 handicap  :whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Anyone over 12 handicap  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Damn you!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Damn you!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Competition winners. :ears:

Having not won a thing ever I need to improve my chances.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Competition winners. :ears:

Having not won a thing ever I need to improve my chances.

Click to expand...

Good things happen to good people Rich... Just Saying...


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 20, 2015)

Players who start to shake hands etc before I've finished putting out on 18.
Glory fans
Religion, in all it's insidious forms.

Oh....and most of all, people who stand in the wrong place


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 20, 2015)

Courses that host a men's individual open but not a women's one!


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good things happen to good people Rich... Just Saying... 

Click to expand...

 You have blown that myth out of the water.:ears:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

richart said:



			You have blown that myth out of the water.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ha!!! LOL you are probably right.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 20, 2015)

Davina Mcoll
Freddie Flintoff
People who do a 180 on mini roundabouts 
Peter Andre Iceland Adverts
Peter Andre 
Phil Tuffnell
The fat lad from Gavin and Stacy
X factor, the voice and Will I Am..................What an absolute Pill I OCK
Spotify adverts for take that, that interrupt me listening to Atari Teenage riot, or the velvet underground etc etc.....why would i be interested in Take that???????
Internet Explorer
Members of the public that said rather nasty things about me on my return from Iraq in 2003, that now all wear Help the heroes wrist bands.....HYPOCRYTES!!!
The British Press and paparazzi
Celeb culture 
Johnny Vaughn
Grown men that have footballers names on the back of their shirts
People that take offence on the behalf of others....
Smug people
Service station prices


For Starters...


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			I am only down for three...

Not being a ginger was one of my only lucky escapes in life...
Dad and all his siblings were real carrot tops...
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert ....................... he's probably not your dad .


*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gowf related;

New Golf Thinking...(what happened to that then?).
Pompous gits.
Folk that don't rake bunkers.

Non gowf related; 

Old people in cars.
Old people in shop queues.
Old people in general. 

Oh, and Hearts & Hibs..........maybe Queen of the South and Falkirik as well, just to be safe.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 20, 2015)

Having been to Cheltenham last week can I nominate those individuals who go to a good racing event in a cheap shiny suit, and get absolutely hammered, fighting, and acting in a generally "Chav" like manner.

Save that for Goodwood or Ascot!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Having been to Cheltenham last week can I nominate those individuals who go to a good racing event in a cheap shiny suit, and get absolutely hammered, fighting, and acting in a generally "Chav" like manner.

Save that for Goodwood or Ascot!
		
Click to expand...

You want to try Newbury tonight then! The usual Ciro Citterio clad wannabee's will be out in force starting fights after one too many shandy pops in the springtime sun.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You want to try Newbury tonight then! The usual Ciro Citterio clad wannabee's will be out in force starting fights after one too many shandy pops in the springtime sun.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I thought Newbury might avoid that kind of nonsense, not being a big meet. I hate those kind of people at those events. It's meant to be relaxing, watching the racing with an odd drink or two, not a chance to get really pissed up (that comes after, over the post-racing curry)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Wow, I thought Newbury might avoid that kind of nonsense, not being a big meet. I hate those kind of people at those events. It's meant to be relaxing, watching the racing with an odd drink or two, not a chance to get really pissed up (that comes after, over the post-racing curry)
		
Click to expand...

This is an interesting watch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puHyUEBT-tk


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 20, 2015)

Man flu.

I'm in pieces


----------



## c1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			This is an interesting watch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puHyUEBT-tk

Click to expand...

Soul Crew getting a bit of a spanking there.  What odds were the on course bookies giving for that?


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 20, 2015)

Unexpected items in the bagging area.

Tailgaters.

Kim Kardashian's arse (assuming it will fit)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Soul Crew getting a bit of a spanking there.  What odds were the on course bookies giving for that?
		
Click to expand...

Bet there was lots of ska after that.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bet there was lots of ska after that.

Click to expand...


It was Madness. The height of Bad Manners in all honesty, rude boys and girls everywhere. Reminiscent of a scene from the Bodysnatchers. Hopefully Judge Dread locked up the Big Six fellas at the front, The Beat of his gavel when it comes down to  Select(er) a Special(s) sentence should sort them out. 


I could go on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			It was Madness. The height of Bad Manners in all honesty, rude boys and girls everywhere. Reminiscent of a scene from the Bodysnatchers. Hopefully Judge Dread locked up the Big Six fellas at the front, The Beat of his gavel when it comes down to  Select(er) a Special(s) sentence should sort them out. 


I could go on. 

Click to expand...

Dammers, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh my word!
Where do I begin?
I know ..................... foods.
Into Room 101 would go, in no particular order,

Mushrooms,
Onions,
Garlic,
Chilli,
Curry,
More mushrooms,
Chinese food, 
Broccoli,
Indian food,
Mexican food,
ALL spices,
the rest of the mushrooms,
Cinnamon,
Ketchup'
Brown Sauce,
Custard,
Pasta,
Pizza,
Pears,
Advocado,
Prawns,
Oysters,
Pumpkin,
Grapes,
Brown bread,
Granary bread,
Muesli,
cold baked beans,
Rice ....................... oh my God!  RICE,
Baked Potato,
Batter,
Plain chocolate,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll give it a rest for now, but ......................... there's more!


*Slime*.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			Oh my word!
Where do I begin?
I know ..................... foods.
Into Room 101 would go, in no particular order,

Mushrooms,
Onions,
Garlic,
Chilli,
Curry,
More mushrooms,
Chinese food, 
Broccoli,
Indian food,
Mexican food,
ALL spices,
the rest of the mushrooms,
Cinnamon,
Ketchup'
Brown Sauce,
Custard,
Pasta,
Pizza,
Pears,
Advocado,
Prawns,
Oysters,
Pumpkin,
Grapes,
Brown bread,
Granary bread,
Muesli,
cold baked beans,
Rice ....................... oh my God!  RICE,
Baked Potato,
Batter,
Plain chocolate,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll give it a rest for now, but ......................... there's more!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

What DO you eat?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			What DO you eat?
		
Click to expand...

He drinks his own urine allegedly.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 20, 2015)

People who speak with that upward vocal inflection at the end of every phrase.

Male drivers wearing blue anoraks and flat caps.

The repetitive (and spectacularly unfunny) character traits of Cpl. Jones in Dad's Army

Cat obsessives


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Male drivers wearing blue anoraks and flat caps.
		
Click to expand...

I was driving down the M74 near the borders this afternoon and I saw an old guy with brown leather driving gloves on, he looked proper dapper in them driving his Honda Jazz. I nearly swerved into the central reservation trying to get a second look


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I was driving down the M74 near the borders this afternoon and I saw an old guy with brown leather driving gloves on, he looked proper dapper in them driving his Honda Jazz. I nearly swerved into the central reservation trying to get a second look 

Click to expand...

Did they have those knitted string tops?

View attachment 14557


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Did they have those knitted string tops?

View attachment 14557

Click to expand...

It was you wasn't it


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			What DO you eat?
		
Click to expand...

Cauliflour,
Liver, plenty of liver,
Sprouts ...................... by the bucket load,
Cheese, pounds of it, but ONLY cheddar,
Cream,
Steak,
Mashed potato,
White bread,
Bacon, 
Eggs,
Fish fingers ....................... in sandwich form,
Salted crisps ..................... also in sandwich form,
Milk chocolate,
more double cream, (on chips),
Satsumas,
and a Magnum Classic every night!




Beezerk said:



			He drinks his own urine allegedly.
		
Click to expand...

That's not MY urine!
Actually I drink milk, tea and beer ..................... in that order.


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			People who speak with that upward vocal inflection at the end of every phrase.

Male drivers wearing blue anoraks and flat caps.

The repetitive (and spectacularly unfunny) character traits of Cpl. Jones in Dad's Army

Cat obsessives
		
Click to expand...

 It's almost as if you know me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2015)

Phil Thompson


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 20, 2015)

People who park in disabled/ parent and child spaces 
People who take 2 car park spaces
tailgaters
Golf bag accessories like ball sponge, tee holder, brush,
Political correctness (gone mad)
Sepp Blatter
Adrian Durham


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2015)

Gogglebox


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Gogglebox
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I know it's wrong but I like it.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			People who park in disabled/ parent and child spaces
		
Click to expand...

Would you head literally explode if you saw a disabled parent parking?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			It was you wasn't it 

Click to expand...

Only if the cap was on backwards


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 20, 2015)

Should only have one go at this so here goes:
1.Fat middle aged men who dress and act like their kids when on holiday..Sports direct, you know the score.
2.Jeremy Kyle..Say no more.
3.Daily/SundayMailophobia..You know who you are..Daily sport is a a crap paper..But hey, live and let live.
4.Drivers who stop at roundabouts for no apparent reason.
5.Clattered  looking forged irons.Should not be passed on second hand, as pre-loved..Head covers all the way!!
6.Foodbanks..No need surely in a country which is doing so well!!!
7.Eastern European sand artists..Dog -in-a-bag sand sculpture outside WH Smith doesn't do it for me..Got to be Disney Land castle on a beach in Benidorm...
8.Cold,rainy weather...
Hee,Hee like this thread, but, alas no more...Could write a book..


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Would you head literally explode if you saw a disabled parent parking?
		
Click to expand...

Oops maybe I wasnt very clear.

People who park in disabled spaces and parent and child spaces when they shouldnt do. Really winds me up.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Old people
Thicko's
Ugly people
Gingers.

The world would be a better place with me in charge. #RootersBritain
		
Click to expand...

Umm so I take it that dude in your avatar isn't you then... 3of4... jus' sayin'


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Oops maybe I wasnt very clear.

People who bark in disabled spaces and parent and child spaces when they shouldnt do. Really winds me up.
		
Click to expand...

Yea!   Makes me howling mad as well


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Oops maybe I wasnt very clear.

People who park in disabled spaces and parent and child spaces when they shouldnt do. Really winds me up.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you wanted to park there instead


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Selfies. Its all become a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Selfies. Its all become a bit ridiculous now.
		
Click to expand...

Not all selfies surely ??


----------



## Duckster (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone driving a large 4x4 who has zero intension of ever going off road.
Horses on main roads
Tangy haribo things
People (well one person who I have seen) using a laser range finder in a greenside, yes flamin GREENSIDE bunker. It's 12 yards you wazzock!
Yorkshire


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Gingers.
		
Click to expand...

You need to go to the gingers thread on the Arrse site


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not all selfies surely ??

Click to expand...

Tsk tsk. :waggingfingersmiley:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

People who meet someone they haven't seen for a day in the doorway of a shop.
Believe me, there is ALWAYS a better place to stand than where you are now!
Peasants......


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

Whilst driving I'd Room 101 the following;

Middle lane hoggers,
Speed cameras,
Cyclists who can't recognise a red traffic light,
Able bodied people using disabled parking bays,
Caravans,
BMW X3s,
Range Rover Evoke's,
People who don't use indicators correctly ................ if at all,
People who drive too slowly,
People using mobiles or putting on make-up,
Tractors on the road during rush hour,
Stupidly dirty vehicles,
People who manipulate their number plates to 'personalise' them,
Cyclists without crash helmets,
Cyclists with no lights on when it's dark,
Motorcyclists who weave through slow traffic,
Tailgaters,
Stickers in the rear window such as 'Princess on Board',
oh, somebody stop me .......................



*Slime*.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 21, 2015)

People who give 110% effort.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Jabba said:



			People who give 110% effort.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that 130%


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

New Zealand referees
Capitulating Italians


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

English rugby fans with twitchy sphincters?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Whilst driving I'd Room 101 the following;

Middle lane hoggers,
Speed cameras,
Cyclists who can't recognise a red traffic light,
Able bodied people using disabled parking bays,
Caravans,
BMW X3s,
Range Rover Evoke's,
People who don't use indicators correctly ................ if at all,
People who drive too slowly,
People using mobiles or putting on make-up,
Tractors on the road during rush hour,
Stupidly dirty vehicles,
People who manipulate their number plates to 'personalise' them,
Cyclists without crash helmets,
Cyclists with no lights on when it's dark,
Motorcyclists who weave through slow traffic,
Tailgaters,
Stickers in the rear window such as 'Princess on Board',
oh, somebody stop me .......................



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Cyclists with helmets as well.
And people who throw litter from cars


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Cyclists with helmets as well.
And people who throw litter from cars
		
Click to expand...

Might be the reason cyclists wear helmets ?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 21, 2015)

Scottish rugby players.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not all selfies surely ??

Click to expand...

To be fair its not selfies, as people have been taking piccies of themselves for donkeys years. Its the taking of selfies and then the need to show anyone and everyone within sight. Another product of the attention seeking me generation i suppose.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			To be fair its not selfies, as people have been taking piccies of themselves for donkeys years. Its the taking of selfies and *then the need to show anyone and everyone within sight*. Another product of the attention seeking me generation i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

In the same way people in the past have shown everyone and anyone pics of holidays or weddings 

Showing pics is not a new thing and doesnt always have to be "attention seeking"


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In the same way people in the past have shown everyone and anyone pics of holidays or weddings 

Showing pics is not a new thing and doesnt always have to be "attention seeking"
		
Click to expand...


In that case what is *not *showing pictures unless asked.

Neither myself nor my wife have ever thought that anyone else would be interested in our very few holiday pics or family photos and did not ourselves even have a wedding album.

The selfie, particularly those with celebs, definitely belongs in Room 101.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			In that case what is *not *showing pictures unless asked.

Neither myself nor my wife have ever thought that anyone else would be interested in our very few holiday pics or family photos and did not ourselves even have a wedding album.

The selfie, particularly those with celebs, definitely belongs in Room 101.
		
Click to expand...

It quite easy to not see the "selfies" and plenty of times i have had pictures shown without asking - people like to show others how their wedding went or their honeymoon etc


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It quite easy to not see the "selfies" and plenty of times i have had pictures shown without asking - people like to show others how their wedding went or their honeymoon etc
		
Click to expand...

Not in our house, you wouldn't!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Simples, bin selfies as most of them are "Us eees" and normally done by attention seeking whores. IMHO obviously.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Simples, bin selfies as most of them are "Us eees" and normally done by attention seeking *whores*. IMHO obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - so judgemental towards people you have never met - my mother even had a fun selfie at my wedding with my dad - me and my wife also have. Plenty of friends have them when they are enjoying themselves. yet you call them attention seeking whores.

Some of the judgements people are making on this forum recently is shocking


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some of the judgements people are making on this forum recently is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Yep it is isn't it, we all seem to be doing it. Mine wasn't a judgement, it was an opinion, that's why I put IMHO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Yep it is isn't it, we all seem to be doing it. Mine wasn't a judgement, it was an opinion, that's why I put IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

And your opinion appears to be making a judgement about people who take selfies. Labelled them attention seeking whores.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your opinion appears to be making a judgement about people who take selfies. Labelled them attention seeking whores.
		
Click to expand...

Take it anyway you wish to take it. I have no knowledge as to if you are an attention seeking whore or not but once again because others opinions do not fall in line with yours you make a big song and dance about it.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your opinion appears to be making a judgement about people who take selfies. Labelled them attention seeking whores.
		
Click to expand...

He said normally, he didn't say everyone.

And most of the time he is right. People show each other photos/post on fb/instagram, because they want attention. Why show someone something if you don't want attention? 99% of the time it isn't to improve their lives.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 21, 2015)

The whole "Keep Calm and...." range. 
The general use of the term "boutique" when describing any independent hotel. (Note this is not a criticism of actual boutique hotels but the overuse of the term) 
Shabby-chic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			He said normally, he didn't say everyone.

And most of the time he is right. People show each other photos/post on fb/instagram, because they want attention. Why show someone something if you don't want attention? 99% of the time it isn't to improve their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Its the use of the words "whore" i objected too 

People post pics to show where they are , the surroundings , if they are having a good time and yes will look at times to show off - but the use of the word "whores" just doesnt sit well tbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



*The whole "Keep Calm and...." range.* 
The general use of the term "boutique" when describing any independent hotel. (Note this is not a criticism of actual boutique hotels but the overuse of the term) 
Shabby-chic
		
Click to expand...


I got a "Keep Calm and Putt" pokerchip marker for crimbo  - im in trouble


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Emcoms or whatever there called. Note to self " try to stop using them"


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Emcoms or whatever there called. Note to self " try to stop using them"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And your opinion appears to be making a judgement about people who take selfies. Labelled them attention seeking whores.
		
Click to expand...

And your opinion appears to be making judgements about people that make judgements.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			I agree with that 130%
		
Click to expand...

That's okay then. :rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Amateur arm chair refs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			He said normally, he didn't say everyone.

And most of the time he is right. People show each other photos/post on fb/instagram, because they want attention. Why show someone something if you don't want attention? 99% of the time it isn't to improve their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of ours post picture on facebook of case packed with clothes and not easily closed - why? To provoke the question - "off somewhere?" To which she replies "oh off to Peru for two weeks"

Just a symptom of the narcicisstic selfie look at me and see what I'm doing / where I am / who I'm with idiotic culture that has infected us- IMO


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its the use of the words "whore" i objected too 

People post pics to show where they are , the surroundings , if they are having a good time and yes will look at times to show off - but the use of the word "whores" just doesnt sit well tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to be corrected if i'm wrong, but the specific phrase "attention seeking whores" has been around a number of years, and used to describe this specificly. It's not scientific, but look on urbandictionary, it backs me up.

You've taken whore in the wrong way, in this phrase is used to describe "whoring yourself out", as opposed to being a literal whore.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2015)

A recent craze on social media (FB) would be my choice for the room..........
Cartoons/pictures/text depicting some profound and 'humourous' message


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2015)

Face ache, twitter, and any other social media, may be including forums, may be not, depending who is posting.

Fat, balding, ugly people who describe a poor golf shot as a derogatory term for a lady runner, who actually did something meaningful.

Rubbish golf balls.

BMW/Audi drivers who tail gate.

Bmw or merc drivers who stick on M or AMG badges on a rep mobile.

Idiots who go straight on from a turn right lane.

Anyone other than me driving in cricklewood.

Slow golfers.

The moron who ran over my cat, and cost me 8 grand.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2015)

Losing your memory as you get old

I can't remember the others but I will when the threads petered out!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2015)

People that like say like.
Obviously people that say obviously.
People 'you know what I mean' say 'You know what I mean'
People that you don't know that call you 'Buddy' or ''Mate'


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2015)

People that are only happy when they are moaning. I just hate people that suck the life out of everything.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2015)

One I have just been reminded of...

Selfie sticks....


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 23, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Face ache, twitter, and any other social media, may be including forums, may be not, depending who is posting.

Fat, balding, ugly people who describe a poor golf shot as a derogatory term for a lady runner, who actually did something meaningful.

Rubbish golf balls.

BMW/Audi drivers who tail gate.

Bmw or merc drivers who stick on M or AMG badges on a rep mobile.

Idiots who go straight on from a turn right lane.

Anyone other than me driving in cricklewood.

Slow golfers.

The moron who ran over my cat, and cost me 8 grand.
		
Click to expand...

not one to pry but 8k for a cat what kind of cat costs 8k


----------



## DanFST (Mar 24, 2015)

People that get offended on behalf of others. 

People that just moan, and not in a humorous way.

Hull.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			not one to pry but 8k for a cat what kind of cat costs 8k
		
Click to expand...

He cost me Â£50 from battersea dogs home. He's a ginger Maine coon. Then he had 5k of reconstructive leg surgery, after he was run over, and another 3k to remove the leg when it all went wrong. To me, he is still worth the money.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 24, 2015)

Spelling nazis


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			He cost me Â£50 from battersea dogs home. He's a ginger Maine coon. Then he had 5k of reconstructive leg surgery, after he was run over, and another 3k to remove the leg when it all went wrong. To me, he is still worth the money.
		
Click to expand...

Think my mate paid Â£500 for his,it's more like a Lion. Huge.


----------

